# Weekly Competition 2018-05



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2
1. *R F2 R F U2 F R F R U'
*2. *F2 U' F R F' U2 R2 F R' U'
*3. *F' U' R F2 U' R' U2 R U'
*4. *U' R U F' U F' R2 U F'
*5. *F2 R F' U F2 R' F' R2 F

*3x3x3
1. *B' R2 D L2 U D R' B' U' L B2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 B' R2 B U2 F2
*2. *R2 B2 U2 D B U' R' F2 D R2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 R L B2 U2 L'
*3. *U2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 L' U' R' B R D U2 R B2 U' F2
*4. *B2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F D2 F2 L B D R2 D2 U' L U R2
*5. *B2 L F2 R2 D F2 U R U' F2 B' U2 B R2 B' R2 L2 F' U2 F'

*4x4x4
1. *Fw2 L Rw Uw F2 D R' B2 Fw D Rw' U' L' U' R2 B2 D' U2 Fw2 D' Uw2 U' Rw2 B2 D2 Fw2 F D' Fw' F2 Rw Uw2 F2 U2 L U2 F D F2 U
*2. *Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw L2 Rw U2 F D' Rw Fw2 Uw' F2 U Rw' U' R F2 L2 Rw' F2 L2 Rw' D B Fw' F' Rw B L R2 U2 Fw2 R2 Uw' U B' Fw L2 Rw
*3. *Rw' R2 B Fw F L2 Uw' B' Fw' F' Uw L B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 Fw2 F L' B' Fw L' D2 R Uw2 B Fw2 F L' R B2 Rw B' F' Uw F' Rw' Fw2 Uw2
*4. *L' R2 Uw' F U2 L Fw2 F' L' Rw U R' B2 Uw' U L' Rw2 B' Fw2 Rw' B Fw2 U' B' Fw' Rw2 U2 B' F' Uw L B' F2 Uw U2 L2 Rw2 D B2 Rw'
*5. *U F R2 U' Rw2 R F L D2 Fw2 F U' Rw2 D F L R Fw' R' D Fw' L Rw' R U2 B D U B' D' U' F2 L2 U2 B U B' F D U'

*5x5x5
1. *L2 Uw2 L' Lw2 Rw' Dw' R B' R2 Uw' L2 Dw' Fw2 Dw2 F2 L Fw2 D Dw' U L Fw' F2 Rw Uw Lw2 Fw' Rw' Fw F D' F' Dw R2 B' D Bw' Dw2 L' B L Lw' F' R' B2 F Dw Uw Bw Dw R2 B' Bw2 L2 Fw2 Uw L' Lw' Fw R'
*2. *L2 Rw2 Bw F2 Dw F' Lw' B Dw2 Bw' D2 B2 L Fw' Uw' B' Bw2 Fw' D2 R2 F L2 Fw' U2 Bw Fw' L Lw' U' B2 Bw Fw F' L2 Lw2 Fw' Uw B2 Fw2 R' B' Bw Uw' Fw U2 Bw' Dw U2 Bw2 F2 R U B' Fw2 Lw2 Rw R2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw2
*3. *Uw2 Rw' R' B2 F L2 B2 Lw' Dw' R2 Uw2 B L' D' Rw' Fw' Lw' Rw D Uw' Rw F2 L2 R D2 U2 R' U B2 U2 F' Rw' Bw U' Rw2 Dw2 B' Bw2 L' Uw' Lw2 D2 F' L Bw U L' B D Uw' Bw' Fw Lw2 Rw' D2 Uw2 B Uw' B' Uw
*4. *B' Fw Rw Uw Lw2 B Rw' D Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 U Lw B2 Lw F' D' Uw2 L Dw' F U F' U2 Bw' D' Rw2 F R2 B Bw L' F L' Lw' Rw2 B' Bw2 L' Lw Uw' Bw' Fw' D' B' L' Rw' U' B' D2 Dw Fw F2 R' Uw U' Rw2 Bw F2 U2
*5. *Uw2 L2 Fw' D Uw L Lw2 D F' Rw Bw Lw2 Uw' Bw L' Bw' Lw' D2 R F2 D' Dw L' B2 Bw' Fw' F' L Fw2 F U' B2 Bw2 Fw' Lw' Bw' Lw' Rw U2 R' Bw2 L2 Lw' Rw R2 D' Uw' B F' Lw2 Dw2 L D' Dw Uw2 Lw2 Bw Fw F' Lw

*6x6x6
1. *3F' L' 2L 3R R D2 2D' L D2 3U2 B 2B 2F L 2L 2D 3F2 2L' 2R F' 2U2 2B2 U 2B 2U' 2L' 2D' 2U2 B2 2F' 2U' 2B2 2F' 3R 3U' 3R D' 2B 2L 3U' 2F2 F2 3R' R 3F' L2 3R' 2R2 2F' U 2B L 2B2 2L' D 2U' 3R 3U2 2R2 U 2B R2 B2 2D' 2B' 2F2 3R 2U2 2R2 R'
*2. *2B 3F2 F 2U U2 B' L2 2B' 2U' R2 3U' L2 R2 3U2 2U L 2R' 2B' 3F2 2L' 3R 2B D' L2 3R' R2 3F' 2L2 3U2 3R2 3F 2L' 2D' F2 3R' 2R2 2F2 L 3R' R 2U' 2L2 U R' F' R' 2B2 2F2 3U2 3F 2L2 B 2F 3U 2U2 2B' 2U' L2 3F' L D B2 3F2 2U U2 B' 3F' D' 2D' 3U2
*3. *B' 3F L' D2 3F 2F' F' R 3F F2 U2 R2 2B R' 3F2 D 2U2 3F D2 3U' 2B 2U U' L' 2D2 3U2 U 2B 3F 2L D 2B 2F F 2D R2 2U' 2F2 D L2 D' L' 2D B' 2B2 2R2 2D' 3U' U2 2B U2 L' 2D 3F2 F2 U L2 B2 2R' 2D 2U' 2L' R 2D2 F2 2U 3R D' L' 2B2
*4. *2L' 3F 2F' 2R2 2U R2 2D 3U 3R' 2D' 3U2 R' 2U' B 3F2 R' 3U2 B' 3R' U 3R2 2U' 2B' 2L2 2U 2B 3R2 2D2 B 3F2 U R2 B 3F' 2F2 3R B2 L' 3U' 2F D2 F 2U 2R' 2U2 2R2 2F 2D U' L 3R 2R R 2F2 3R 3F' D 3F 2F 3U' 2U' 2B' 3F L F 3U2 F' U 3R 3F
*5. *2D' F L 2B 2U 2B' F2 3R' R F L' 2L2 2R2 2D L2 2R2 2U' L B L' 3U L' F 2U2 L2 2F 2L' 3R2 R2 2F2 L' 3R' 3U' R' D2 2L 2R2 D' B' 2F2 L2 3F 2F L 3R 2U2 3R 2F' D B 2B' 2R' F2 L 3U' L 2L 2R' R' 3F U' F2 L' 2B2 3F' 2L2 3F 2D B2 3F'

*7x7x7
1. *2R' 3B' 2D' 2F2 L' 2L' 3L' 2R2 3D F2 3R' 2B 3L' 3R2 F2 R2 3U' F L2 2B 3U 2B' 2L' R2 B 2D' 3U' 2F 2L' D2 R D' 3L' 3R2 2R2 R 2U L R' 3D2 2U 2B 3L' 2B 2U2 U 2B' 3B2 3F2 R2 3F' F' 2D 2L2 R 2B' R2 3F2 3U2 2R2 3U2 B 2F F2 3R' U2 2L' 3L' 3B' D' 3D2 2R' 2F2 2L' 3D 2F' D2 2R2 B' 3B F U2 B 2R2 R2 3B' 3F 3L2 2R' B' 2F2 3U' U' R D 2D2 2F2 3L' 2D2 3L
*2. *2L 3R' U' 3L2 B' F2 3U2 R' F 2R2 2D2 3F2 2R2 2F' 3U' 3B 3F2 2F 2U2 3B' U F2 3D' 2U' U' 3F 3U 3L' 2B 3B 2U2 2L 3R U 3L2 2D F2 3D 2R2 D L' 2L' U 3L2 R2 2B 3F' D2 2B' 3B2 U2 2B 2D 2U2 2L2 3R2 2B L 3F' 2F' 2R' 2D' 3B' 2D F2 3U' 2U' 3L 2B 2F2 F' 2L 3F' D2 3L 3R R' B2 3B' 3D' F2 2R D' 3U2 2U 2F2 3L2 3R' 3F2 2L2 2D U' B 2D' U' 3R' 2R2 3B' 3R' R2
*3. *F2 R2 3B' 3R' 3F2 3U B2 2L' 3B 3D2 3L 2D 2L2 3L2 R' 3F F 2D R 3U' R 2B' 3B' U F' 3D2 2R 3B F 3D 2B 3B2 3F 2F2 F' 2L 3B2 L D2 3R 2F2 2D2 3B 3D2 2R' 2B' F 2D2 U L' 2D 2B2 2R' 3F2 3D' L 2D2 2F 3L2 2B' 3F2 2F2 2L2 B' F 3U' 3L' B 2U2 F 3R' 2R2 2B 2D 3U 3R2 3F2 3D' L' 2F2 3U 2U' 3B' 2D' 3U' 2U 2R2 2B' 3B' 3F 2F L 3D' 3F 2D2 2F 3D' 3U 3F' 2U2
*4. *F' 2L' B 2L 3L2 3D 2U' 2L 3L 3R 2R R' 2U 3R2 2B 2F' 2R' U 3B' 2U' 3L B' 2F2 2D' U' 3R2 2D2 3U2 U2 3R' 3D2 3L' D2 U2 2B' 3U 3B' 3F 3D 2F' D2 B 3F' 2R2 2U' 2F2 3L' 3F2 2F2 D L 2R' 3D 3U2 2L D' 2L' 2D2 3D2 2U 3R 2B 3L R' 2F' 3R2 R B' 3B' 2L' 2D' R2 F' 3U2 3R2 D2 3R' 2D' B 3F2 2F2 2L2 2R' 3B2 F' 2U 3L' 2R' R 2D' 2U2 B 2L' 2D 3L' 2D' U 3R' D' 3F2
*5. *3B2 3L 3B 3R 2F 2D 3U2 2B F 2L2 3D2 3L2 3U' 3B 3L 2R2 3B' 2U2 3F' 2F2 F 2L2 2B2 2R U 2B 3L B2 2R 2D 2L' 3L2 3B' L' 3L 2D' F U2 2B2 2L 3F L' 2L' 3R 2R R 2B 3B' 2D 3B 3F2 D 2F2 D2 3D U2 2R' 3U' 2U U' R 3B2 F2 L2 3L' 3B L2 2B2 2L' 3R2 2D' 3L 2D2 3D2 2U B' 3D2 2U2 L' 2L' 3F2 U L2 F' R D2 2F F 3R2 D 2U2 R2 B 2F' 2R 2U 3L' 3U' 2B2 F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U R' F2 U R' U' F R' F2
*2. *R' U R2 F' R2 F U F2
*3. *R' F' U2 F' R U R U2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L2 F2 U2 L2 B' F2 D F L' D2 U L' U' F2 L D F2 L' B2 R' B2 Rw2 Uw
*2. *U2 R F2 L' B F' D L F D L B' L R2 F2 D U2 R2 B D F2 Rw2 Uw
*3. *D' F2 D U2 B' L U L B' R B' D2 R U2 L' B' F2 U L2 D' Rw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw D' L Uw' U' B2 R' Fw Rw' Fw L Rw B F' L2 F2 D R2 U' B2 L' Rw2 Fw2 U' B' Fw F' L' Rw' B F R Fw2 F L' Fw' Rw' Uw2 B2 R'
*2. *D2 Fw D' Fw2 R2 F2 U F' L' Fw D F Uw' Rw2 Uw U2 F Rw' D2 Fw2 Rw Uw Fw' F' D Fw2 L' Fw L' Rw B' F' L2 B' U' R2 U2 L U2 R2
*3. *D' Fw2 L2 R Fw U' L' Rw' F' Rw' F Rw U2 Rw2 Uw L2 U' R B2 Fw' L2 Fw Uw2 B2 U' R2 B2 U Rw2 B2 Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw U B' D R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D' Lw' D2 Bw2 Dw' Uw' Fw2 U Bw R' Fw' L2 U' L Lw Rw' Bw' U2 Rw2 D' U Rw2 D Dw B Uw U Lw D B2 R' Fw' R' Dw' Lw Bw2 L2 R' U' F' Lw' Rw2 Uw L Lw Dw Uw2 R2 Fw Rw2 D Uw2 F Dw B2 F2 R' Uw2 Rw R2
*2. *Uw' Lw R' Uw2 F Lw2 Uw2 B' F2 L Rw Fw2 Lw' R B2 F2 U2 B Uw' Lw2 Bw D' B Bw2 D Lw' Rw U2 Lw2 Dw' Uw' R Uw' Lw' Uw' Bw2 Fw Lw2 D Bw2 D2 B' Rw2 R D Rw Bw R D U L' Bw' Rw B2 Dw2 L2 Bw' Lw' B2 Uw2
*3. *Bw F2 L2 Rw Bw L' Lw2 B2 Rw B2 Fw' F' Lw' R B' U Rw2 R U L' Lw2 Dw F' D Bw Fw2 Lw2 Dw' Fw' Uw2 U Lw2 F2 Uw2 Lw B' U R2 B' Lw2 Uw2 U' R2 Dw' Uw' L2 Lw F Lw' Rw' Fw Uw' U Fw' D' B2 L' Lw' Rw Dw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L 2D2 2L2 U' 2B2 3U' L2 B F2 D' F2 2D' F 3U' 2F' F2 2L' U' 2B2 U' 2L 2D' 2U2 3R 3F2 2L' 2R 2D2 3R2 B' 2B' 3F2 U 3F D 2U2 U L' 2L2 R 2U' U2 2B 3F2 2L2 R 2F' U 3F 2F' 2L 3U' U2 3R 2B' L2 R' 2F2 D2 2D 3U2 B2 2U' 2F 2U' 2L2 3F 3U2 L 2R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2R' D' 2D 3D 3U U' 2L2 B' U B' 3U U2 3R2 3U 3R2 B 2B' 3L2 3R 3B2 3U 3L2 2R2 D' F L2 2L 2D2 2F' L 3L2 3R2 3D L' U L' 2F' L 2F2 3D' U L U2 3R 3F' 2D' 3B2 2L B2 3F' 2F2 2L' F2 L 3U 2L' 3F2 L 3L2 3F' 2U' B' 3F' 2F2 2L' D 3U 3L 3R2 3B2 2D 2R 2D 3D' F' 3L' 3U2 2B' 3D' U 3R D' 2D2 3U' 2L' 3L2 3B 2R2 3B2 2D' 3D2 L 3U 2F2 2D 2F2 3D 2B 3R D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B2 R F U F2 U2 F L' F U' R2 D' U2 L R B' D2 R' U2 Fw' Uw'
*2. *D R2 L' D2 R' F' U L' B' U' F R' D' L' F' D2 U' F U D' Fw' Uw
*3. *F2 B' D2 U L D' B' F' R' D2 U2 B2 D B' U' L' U' D2 L R2 U Rw' Uw'
*4. *B2 U B' R' B U' L2 F' D L U L D' B L R' B F' L2 Fw' Uw'
*5. *R2 U L' U B2 D B2 D2 U' R L' D F' D R2 D L' F' B U2 B Rw' Uw2
*6. *D' F2 R' L F2 U' B2 R' F U' D L2 R' F R L' D2 B R' D R' Fw' Uw2
*7. *F' D R2 F2 B2 U2 R F2 D U2 F' D2 R2 F2 B D U2 F2 U Rw' Uw
*8. *D2 B2 L2 R D2 F R L2 F B' R D B R2 L D U2 F2 D Rw Uw
*9. *F2 R' L D2 R2 B' F L2 U2 D2 B2 R U' R B L2 F2 L D F' Rw' Uw2
*10. *F2 L D2 B L2 F D' F2 R L2 U' R D U' F' D2 L R D B2 Rw Uw
*11. *F2 U R2 U D2 B R2 D2 F' U' D' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' R' B R2 Fw' Uw'
*12. *L2 U L' R2 B D2 B R' L D U' L R2 D R' B' L2 F2 L2 D' B Rw Uw
*13. *F' R' D' L2 U2 F' U' L2 F2 R' L' F U F' R' L2 U2 R L U2 Rw2 Uw2
*14. *R F' D U F2 L U2 B' D' L D2 R2 B2 U F' D' B' U L F' B Rw' Uw
*15. *L2 R U2 B' F' R' F' B2 U D F' D' F' L B L' D' R B' R' F Rw Uw'
*16. *U' F B2 L2 B' F2 D U' F2 L' F B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' L B' Rw Uw2
*17. *L' R2 B F L2 B F D' R' L' D2 R2 U' R2 L' F' U2 F R Fw' Uw2
*18. *D' R' L' D L F D2 U L' U2 R2 F2 R' F R' L' F' D' B' R2 L2 Fw Uw2
*19. *F2 R2 B L2 B' R' U' F D2 F2 L2 D2 L B D L' R' B F Rw2 Uw
*20. *B2 L2 R2 U F D R B' R U' B2 L2 R F' U B F L U2 Fw' Uw'
*21. *F2 R2 F L B' U2 B D B2 U L F L' B' D B' F' D R2 U2 B Rw Uw'
*22. *L' U F' R2 L U L2 B' U D' B L2 R F U L2 R' F' L2 D Fw Uw2
*23. *B U F R2 L B L F' R2 U2 R2 B F L2 D' B' F U L B' L2 Fw Uw
*24. *R2 L' U' B' F L D' U B D F2 U' B F R2 B2 F2 U L' Fw Uw
*25. *F2 D L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F D' B2 D B' D2 F' D2 U2 F' Rw' Uw'
*26. *L F R B' D F L F2 B' L2 R D' U2 B D' F' D R2 L' Fw Uw
*27. *L2 F' D' L2 F U L2 B' F' R' D2 R' L2 B U2 B R' U L' F' B' Rw' Uw2
*28. *B L2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 F R' F2 D' B2 D R B2 R2 L U2 R D' R Fw Uw
*29. *L2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 R U' R B' F' D2 L' B L' D2 R' D U2 L' D Rw2 Uw'
*30. *U2 R U F B' R' U2 L B2 L' D2 U F' B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 Fw' Uw
*31. *R2 L2 B L2 F L' D2 F2 B U D L2 B' F2 L' B D' L U' D2 L2 Fw' Uw
*32. *D U2 R B2 U' R F2 B2 L2 U' F D R' B' F' D' R' D U Fw' Uw'
*33. *L2 U' F2 U' B D' B R2 L U2 D B R2 B R L2 B' R' U2 D2
*34. *L R' D2 L' D R2 B' U2 B' D L' B R U' R L' B D' F2 D U' Fw Uw2
*35. *B D' B' U L' F D' B2 U' F R' F L D2 F D2 R B' F2 L' R' Uw
*36. *F' U2 B' F' D2 L2 F' U' L F' D2 F' U D2 F' D2 U2 R' L2 U2 D' Fw Uw2
*37. *D' B2 L' B2 F' U2 L B U B' F' D U' B' F L U L' F' L' Fw' Uw2
*38. *B' D' B2 R U2 F' D2 B' L R2 B U L R' F2 B2 U2 L2 R2 Fw Uw
*39. *L B' F' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F U D L' R2 D' L' B' R' D F' Uw
*40. *B' R2 U R2 D2 B' F2 L2 D2 B F2 D' R' L2 F' D2 L U2 R Fw Uw
*41. *L2 U' R B2 R2 D' F B D2 R2 D L2 B' U2 B' L U L F2 Rw' Uw
*42. *B' R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L' D2 U B2 U' F2 R U' L2 U' F2 R F2 D L' Fw Uw'
*43. *L2 U D' F2 B R2 D F L2 F' U2 R' F R L2 B' D L F' R' Fw' Uw2
*44. *R' B2 R' U2 B2 L2 F U F' R2 F2 B' R U F' R F' U' L R2 U' Rw2 Uw
*45. *L R2 F2 R U B F' U' F2 B L' B2 D' L' U' L' U R2 U' B' D' Fw Uw2
*46. *U B F' D' R L B2 U2 B2 U L R' D L' B' R2 B2 D2 B' Rw' Uw'
*47. *U R D2 L2 U L D' R' D' F' U' B' D' U B2 L' F' R' L2 B Rw Uw2
*48. *L' D2 U' F2 D' F U2 B2 L2 F U' D2 L' R2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 D Fw Uw
*49. *B U' R L2 F R2 B' D L' B' D' B2 D2 U2 F U R' U' D' Rw' Uw2
*50. *D R2 D' F2 D2 F' L2 F2 R L' D B F' R' B2 L U2 B R U B Rw' Uw2
*51. *F2 B' U' F2 R2 D2 R B2 D' B2 U F2 D' F2 U2 R U2 D2 F2 U Rw Uw2
*52. *L B D' F' R F D R2 B' L2 R2 B D' R B U' R' F U2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*53. *L2 U2 B2 L B2 U' F2 B' R F2 B L2 R2 D' F' B' L R' B2 U' Fw' Uw'
*54. *U F L2 D U' F' B2 U' B L2 D B L D' R' B2 R U L' F R' Fw' Uw
*55. *R L' D' B' L F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B' R2 D' U' F' D2 L2 U R' Fw' Uw'
*56. *L' B2 F D2 U' B F L' B U2 D2 F' D R' U2 B R U2 D F' Rw2 Uw2
*57. *L' B L' D U L2 D U2 F R F D2 F D R L2 D R F' Rw Uw'
*58. *L D2 L' D' R2 B2 R' D U' L F2 B R L2 F' U R F2 U L' Fw' Uw
*59. *R U F B2 D' R' D2 U2 B F2 U R U B' F' U L2 D' F R Fw' Uw
*60. *B L2 B U L B F D' U F B' L R' U' D2 L F2 D' U' Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 R D2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 B D L' U' L' F
*2. *L U2 L D2 L B2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 R U' R2 F L' B U2 L2 R
*3. *R' F U2 F2 U2 D F' D2 F' D B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D F2 R2 D
*4. *R2 B2 U B2 F2 D' F2 D' U' F L' B' L D' B2 L2 U L' B' R
*5. *U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B L2 B D2 F R D' B L F2 D2 F2 D R'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B R' U' F R' B L' R D' R'
*2. *U2 D' F L' F2 D L' B U' F2 R F2 R' U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R D2
*3. *U B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U' B2 F U R' U2 L D' R2 B' R2 U
*4. *U F2 D2 R2 L U R F' D B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 R' L2 U2 L
*5. *D' L' U B2 L' F2 B2 D' L' F' R' F2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 F2 R F2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U2 L' F2 R2 D2 L U2 R' D2 L B2 U' L' D2 L F D F L' B' R2
*2. *U2 F' R' F U' L' U R2 F' D' F2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' U2 R D2 L2 B2
*3. *B2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 R B2 F' R' D L' B2 R F
*4. *R L2 U' D' R2 F' L B R U' L' B2 L U2 L' F2 U2 R F2 L F2
*5. *R2 B R2 D L F2 R B' U' B2 D2 B2 R F2 L2 D2 L F2 R B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F R F2 L B2 F2 L2 D2 L R2 F2 R' D' F' L R2 D B' D2 U L R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F2 U R U2 F U2 F R'
*3. *F2 L2 U L2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R' F L2 R' B2 R2 F' U2 R
*4. *R2 U2 Rw' D2 L2 B' D2 Rw' B F2 U Rw B D U2 Fw U L R F L Rw2 D2 Fw' D' F Uw' Fw2 R' B Fw U Fw' D' Rw' F D Fw U Rw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F2 U F2 R2 U R' U F2 R' U2
*3. *L2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L B D2 L2 D2 R2 F U L' R'
*4. *B2 L2 R2 B Fw2 Rw' D' B' F' Uw' U Fw2 D2 F' D Uw2 L2 U' F R D' Rw Fw Rw' U F' D Fw' L' D L2 D L F2 D' Uw' U' Rw Fw U'
*5. *U L2 Rw2 R2 D Lw2 R' F2 L2 Fw F D L2 D2 U B' F Rw' B Bw2 Lw Fw' Rw Bw' L Dw' L U L' R' F' Rw2 D' Lw F' Uw' R2 U' Rw' U2 Bw Lw' Rw' Fw' Lw' B2 U Lw' D2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 B Bw Fw L' F' L' R2 F'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R' F2 U' F2 U F2 R' U
*3. *R2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 F R' B' L B' R' D' U F2
*4. *B' Uw' U B Fw F' U2 B' U2 R2 F' L B D Uw L D Uw' U B Fw' L' R2 Uw' U' L' Rw' B2 F' L' R' F2 R Fw' R B Rw U' Rw R'
*5. *Bw2 Fw D2 Dw' L2 U' B U Lw2 U Rw B Fw' F2 R D' L' Rw2 R' D2 R2 Uw' R' D Dw U' Lw' Dw2 Bw R' F D Fw2 L2 D2 F2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw L2 Fw Uw2 Fw' Lw' D F D2 B2 L D' B' Bw' Rw' Dw B R2 Bw' L' Lw D2
*6. *2R' D 3U2 L 2B2 2L' 2U2 R' D' 3R' D' 2D 3U2 B' L 2R 2U 2F U 2L' 3F' R2 D 3R' U L2 2L' 2F D 2L' 2U' F2 3R' D' U' 3F' F' R2 2F 2U' 2B2 3F 2U2 L 2U' B F D2 2L2 R U B' 3U2 L' R 3U' 2R2 2F 2L' U2 L 2B2 3F2 D2 2D2 2B 2L' 2F' 3U2 2L

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F U' R' F' R2 F' U' F
*3. *B2 U R2 D B2 R2 D' U' B2 R2 F2 L R B' D B' L2 D2 F D'
*4. *L2 D Uw U' Rw D2 U' B2 Fw F' Rw2 R2 Fw' R' D2 R' Fw' F2 L Rw2 D2 B Fw2 F2 Rw2 D2 U2 B Fw F2 L2 Rw R B' D Uw' F U2 F' U'
*5. *B2 Bw' Fw' Lw Rw' Uw U2 L' D' Dw' Fw' D' Bw2 D' B' F' Uw2 L2 R2 Fw' L Lw D Lw' Dw' Lw' Rw' D2 Dw2 Lw' D2 L2 B Bw Rw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Uw2 B2 U Lw2 Bw D B' Uw2 L' Uw' U2 L' B2 F2 U' Rw' Bw Lw Uw' B2
*6. *3R' R B' 2D2 2U2 U' 3R 3U2 F 3R' 2B2 3F2 F2 R2 D2 3U2 U' B 2L 3U 2R B 2D' 3U2 U2 F D' 2U U2 3F2 2L' R2 3F2 2R U 2B2 3U' 2F' 2U2 2R' 2D' L2 2U2 U 3F 2F' L2 B' 2D2 2B D 3F' 2L 2U2 B2 2B' 3F L' 3R 3U2 B' 3F2 L R2 2U2 U 2B2 2F2 2L 2B2
*7. *3F' 3L' 2R 3D' 3L' 2U' L' 2R2 3F' 2R' 2D' 2L2 3B' 2D2 2R' B2 2D F2 3R2 3D 2F' 3L' 2B2 2F2 D' B' 2B 3F 3L' 3D' 3L' 3B 2U' 3L' 2D2 2B2 L' 3R' 2B2 3F' 2F 2D' 3D' U 2B F D 3F D2 B2 2B2 U 3R' U 3F F' 2D U 3B' 2D2 2U2 U2 B2 F' L' 3L' 2R' R' 2D2 3D' F' L 2L2 2R' 2U2 L2 3D2 3U' 3F' 2D2 2U 2L' 3L' 2R' R 3D2 3F2 3R 2F 3R2 2D2 3U L 3R2 F' L 2L' R2 2U R'

*Clock
1. *UR0+ DR2- DL2+ UL6+ U0+ R0+ D4- L2+ ALL4+ y2 U1+ R1- D4- L4- ALL5- DR UL
*2. *UR5- DR5- DL1- UL0+ U3+ R1+ D2+ L0+ ALL5+ y2 U0+ R6+ D4+ L3+ ALL3- UR DR DL UL
*3. *UR2+ DR6+ DL0+ UL4- U1- R3+ D1- L3- ALL4+ y2 U5+ R0+ D5- L1+ ALL6+ UR DR
*4. *UR1+ DR4- DL5- UL1+ U0+ R3- D1+ L1- ALL0+ y2 U3+ R2+ D2- L0+ ALL6+ UR DL UL
*5. *UR6+ DR1+ DL0+ UL4- U2+ R3- D6+ L4+ ALL3- y2 U3+ R0+ D4+ L3+ ALL5- UR UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U' B R U' L R' B R' l' r' b'
*2. *U B' L' R L' U' L' U' b'
*3. *U' B L' R B L U' B' r' u'
*4. *L' R' U' L U R' B l r b
*5. *U' R' U' B R L B R' r b u

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 2)
*2. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (1, -4)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, -3) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 1)
*4. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, 6)

*Skewb
1. *L R L' R' U' L' B' L' U' B' U'
*2. *B' R' U' L U L R L R' B' U'
*3. *U' R' B' U R' U' R U L B' U'
*4. *B L' R B' L' U B L' R' B' U'
*5. *B R' L B' R' U B' U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *U R2 F' U F2 U F' U R' U2
*3. *R2 B' U' B' U B D2 F2 B' U D2 L' D2 L F2 L U2 B2 U2 D2 L'
*4. *Fw2 D' B Uw R D' B2 Rw' Uw' R Uw B' Fw2 U R' F2 Uw' Fw' D Rw' B D2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R' B' F2 D Rw2 B Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 F U L' R F
*5. *Dw L' D2 Dw U Rw' D' Lw' B Bw F' L Fw2 D' Dw2 Fw' F2 Uw' B' Fw F2 D2 Bw2 Fw F2 Uw2 F2 Dw Uw Rw R2 Uw Fw' Dw2 Fw2 Rw' R F L2 D' U2 Rw' Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Fw' L' Uw' R U2 Fw' Uw L Lw2 R Uw' Lw' R' Dw2 F
*OH. *U' L2 R2 U L2 R2 D2 U' R2 D B2 L F2 D' U B' D2 L' U' B U'
*Clock. *UR4+ DR3+ DL0+ UL5- U4+ R1- D2+ L2+ ALL0+ y2 U1+ R2- D1- L2+ ALL2+ UR DR
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' B' L' U' L' U' B' l' r b' u
*Skewb. *U' L B U R' U B U' R' B' U'
*Square-1. *(-3, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (-2, 3) / (-2, -5)


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 30, 2018)

2x2 : (2.98), (6.05), 4.06, 4.20, 4.93 = 4.40
3x3 : (18.42), 13.33, 13.00, 15.50, (12.91) = 13.94
4x4 : 52.43, (55.52), (46.91), 54.73, 51.11 = 52.76
5x5 : 1:44.02, 1:37.45, (1:33.19), 1:33.35, (1:44.91) = 1:38.27
6x6 : 2:47.46, (2:42.85), 2:50.92, 2:45.38, (3:02.87) = 2:47.92
7x7 : (3:53.89), (4:06.79), 3:58.63, 3:54.23, 3:58.72 = 3:57.19
2 BLD : 42.88, 57,25, DNF = 42.88
3 BLD : 2:27.85, DNF, DNF = 2:27.85
4 BLD :
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : 40.68, 39.32, 33.90, (46.29), (29.70) = 37.97
FEET :
MTS : (38.01), 45.57, (49.32), 46.88, 42.28 = 44.91
FMC :
2-4 Relay : 1:13.49
2-5 Relay : 2:53.36
2-6 Relay : 5:48.01
2-7 Relay : 9:58.97
Clock : 13.38, 15.78, (16.92), (12.35), 15.62 = 14.93
Megaminx : 1:40.75, (1:40.88), 1:36.71, 1:30.03, (1:27.95) = 1:35.83
Pyraminx : (6.28), 4.24, (2.83), 4.82, 6.09 = 5.05
Square-1 : (19.46), 21.72, 24.55, 23.98, (35.12) = 23.42
Skewb : (5.03), (9.89), 8.67, 5.88, 7.65 = 7.40
Kilominx : 43.85, (33.05), (44.14), 41.08, 40.48 = 41.80
Mini Guildford : 6:27.41


----------



## Lumej (Jan 30, 2018)

2x2: 11.08, (9.55), 11.69, 12.30, (18.16) = 11.69
3x3oh: 50.37, 49.68, (48.88), 1:06.92, (1:12.97) = 55.66
234: 2:44.43
2345: 6:15.12


----------



## Lili Martin (Jan 31, 2018)

2x2 : 13.33, (19.62), 19.37, (12.27), 16.74 = 16.48
3x3 : 36.39, 43.43, (35.53), 36.09, (48.50) = 38.64
4x4 : 2:02.49, (1:44.91), (2:33.60), 2:19.42, 2:09.41 = 2:10.44
5x5 : 3:40.83, 4:11.18, 3:57.12, (4:37.88), (3:39.20) = 3:56.38
FMC : 51


Spoiler: FMC



Cross : R' F' B R2 D2 L2 U' 7/7
F2L : x2 R U2 R' U' L U L' 7/14
F2L : F U' F' L' U2 L 6/20
F2L : U' B U' B' U2 F' U F 8/28
F2L : U B U2 B' U2 B U B' 8/36
OLL : y l U2 L' U' L U' l' 7/43
PLL : U y' F2 U M' U2 M U F2 8/51


Skewb : (7.94), (20.61), 14.90, 20.38, 12.56 = 15.95


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 31, 2018)

2x2- 5.407 
3.031,4.547, 7.003, 6.204, 5.47
3x3- 21.849
(19.319), 22.716, 20.729, 22.101, (26.623)
Pyra-9.509 
10.201, 9.753, 8.746, 8.729, 10.027


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Feb 1, 2018)

I still can't seem to access the competitions site with my username 

2x2: 1.89, 1.69, 3.44, 3.12, 5.40 = 2.82
3x3: 10.29, 11.47, 9.31, 10.57, 9.94 = 10.27


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 1, 2018)

DGraciaRubik said:


> I still can't seem to access the competitions site with my username



I have sent a PM to you with new password


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Feb 2, 2018)

3x3: (27.86), (20.53), 25.44, 23.15, 24.78 = 24.46


----------



## Alex R (Feb 3, 2018)

2x2: (4.39), 8.67, 6.37, 7.05, (10.45) = 7.36


----------



## James Hake (Feb 3, 2018)

*3x3: *(10.55), (12.54), 11.88, 11.12, 11.22 = *11.41 average
4x4:* (58.14), (1:06.70), 1:02.06, 58.55, 1:04.00 = *1:01.54 average
Square-1: *15.61+, 16.57, 16.69, (28.03), (12.63) = *16.29 average*


----------



## Luke8 (Feb 4, 2018)

2x2: 8.34 (9.87) 8.75 (5.01) 5.27 = 7.45
3x3: 28.81 (21.35) (32.79) 26.09 22.35 = 25.75
4x4: 2:21.84 (3:14.64) 2:28.43 (2:03.16) 2:10.80 = 2:20.36
Pyraminx: 11.25 12.26 (15.30) 11.61 (10.23) = 11.71


----------



## CarterK (Feb 4, 2018)

Lili Martin said:


> Cross : R' F' B R2 D2 L2 U' 7/7
> F2L : x2 R U2 R' U' L U L' 7/14
> F2L : F U' F' L' U2 L 6/20
> F2L : U' B U' B' U2 F' U F 8/28
> ...


You can't have M moves in your solution. I'm not sure if they'll let you change it at this point though.
@Mike Hughey @MatsBergsten


----------



## muchacho (Feb 4, 2018)

I forgot my speedsolving.com/competitions password, may I have a new one, please?*

3x3*: 17.93, 18.73, (13.81), (25.34), 19.43 = *18.69
3x3OH*: 30.57, 32.58, (32.40), 29.86, (25.76) = *30.94*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 4, 2018)

CarterK said:


> You can't have M moves in your solution. I'm not sure if they'll let you change it at this point though.
> @Mike Hughey @MatsBergsten


I'm not an FMC man and I'll let Mike decide but I think it is ok but counted as two moves (M=L' R)


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 4, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> I'm not an FMC man and I'll let Mike decide but I think it is ok but counted as two moves (M=L' R)


*M = Rw’ R


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 4, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> *M = Rw’ R


There, you see


----------



## Jacck (Feb 4, 2018)

As I understand the Article 12 it should be written like that:

Cross : R' F' B R2 D2 L2 U' 7/7
F2L : *[r]* R U2 R' U' L U L' 7/14
F2L : F U' F' L' U2 L 6/20
F2L : U' B U' B' U2 F' U F 8/28
F2L : U B U2 B' U2 B U B' 8/36
OLL : * Lw* U2 L' U' L U' *Lw* 7/43
PLL : U *[u']* F2 U *L R' [r]* U2 *L' R [r']* U F2 *10/53*

EDIT: Underwatercuber's Rw' R could be easier 

My opinion is: the solution works, but it is not a legal one in competition. In the first post it is written clearly, that all events follow the WCA regulations - therefore it should be DNF.
And maybe think about that: "translating" the M's isn't that easy and takes a bit more time (and you can get especially as a beginner in FMC very puzzled, too), so it is better to do it correct always.


----------



## Thom S. (Feb 5, 2018)

3x3: 25.07
24.337
(24.147)
(35.003)
25.715
25.173

OH: 1:12.94
(02:05.242)
(00:56.904)
01:08.454
01:23.434
01:06.949

Square-1: 21.31
21.750
(18.307)
19.924
(24.836)
22.266

Megaminx: 02:50.65
(02:40.654)
02:46.858
02:41.795
(03:27.936)
03:03.325


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 6, 2018)

Results week 05: congrats to thecubingwizard, Elf and typo56

*2x2x2*(136)

 1.52 applezfall
 1.53 Eric Lentzon
 1.61 Carterk
 1.91 MattheoDW
 1.98 asiahyoo1997
 2.22 DhruvA
 2.30 Jscuber
 2.37 turtwig
 2.42 RCTACameron
 2.43 TheDubDubJr
 2.47 leomannen
 2.48 thecubingwizard
 2.48 therubikscombo
 2.49 tdm
 2.57 asacuber
 2.58 Elf
 2.59 Competition Cuber
 2.78 sigalig
 2.82 DGraciaRubik
 2.86 Marcus Siu
 2.95 Sixstringcal
 3.07 G2013
 3.12 Josh5271
 3.18 Neel Gore
 3.21 Shadowjockey
 3.21 Algy Cuber
 3.21 Paarth Chhabra
 3.23 ExultantCarn
 3.27 ichcubegern
 3.29 typo56
 3.34 DaniëlKassab1
 3.40 sqAree
 3.46 2017LAMB06
 3.50 AidanNoogie
 3.51 Mcuber5
 3.53 Christopher_Cabrera
 3.54 DGCubes
 3.55 Ethan Horspool
 3.62 Dream Cubing
 3.71 [email protected]
 3.78 Ordway Persyn
 3.79 OJ Cubing
 3.79 Moonwink Cuber
 3.87 papasmurf
 3.87 Keenan Johnson
 3.88 Mackenzie Dy
 3.88 speedcuber71
 3.89 2016LAIL01
 3.96 Underwatercuber
 3.96 [email protected]
 3.98 CornerCutter
 4.00 weatherman223
 4.01 Corner Twist Cubing
 4.04 MartinN13
 4.04 João Santos
 4.20 RobinCube
 4.24 T1_M0
 4.26 Oatch
 4.29 PyraMaster
 4.35 thejerber44
 4.40 bacyril
 4.40 leudcfa
 4.44 Mastercuber04
 4.46 whatshisbucket
 4.47 sam596
 4.48 NolanDoes2x2
 4.66 ARandomCuber
 4.67 The Blockhead
 4.73 teboecubes
 4.80 E-Cuber
 4.83 Rubiksdude4144
 4.90 buzzteam4
 4.98 Bogdan
 5.00 Jami Viljanen
 5.04 Moreno van Rooijen
 5.11 tigermaxi
 5.17 MCuber
 5.19 abunickabhi
 5.20 oliviervlcube
 5.38 CubingRF
 5.40 Duncan Bannon
 5.42 CubeStack_Official
 5.70 xyzzy
 5.72 Mikael weiss
 5.80 LostGent
 5.81 PotatoesAreUs
 5.85 NathanaelCubes
 5.89 Mikel
 6.01 motionglitch
 6.05 redoxxy
 6.13 Nadav Rosett
 6.20 Lewis
 6.23 Ianwubby
 6.26 DumplingMaster
 6.40 Bubbagrub
 6.45 JL Cubing
 6.49 Ali161102
 6.49 kumato
 6.58 SpartanSailor
 6.60 Lykos
 6.75 Glomnipotent
 6.85 BJTheUnknown
 6.87 Sue Doenim
 6.93 tj.k8386
 7.01 RyuKagamine
 7.09 Alex Benham
 7.18 speedcube.insta
 7.36 Alex R
 7.44 Chenkar
 7.45 Luke8
 7.61 Mike Hughey
 8.12 theos
 8.26 cytokid101
 8.53 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.55 J2
 8.81 Alea
 8.84 audiophile121
 9.68 Ecuasamurai
 9.76 FireCuber
 9.85 Echidnias
 9.87 d4m1no
 9.99 Justin Miner
 10.01 WillyTheWizard
 10.38 Bart Van Eynde
 10.94 dnguyen2204
 11.38 One Wheel
 11.38 Luke Messer
 11.69 Lumej
 11.72 GTregay
 13.79 MatsBergsten
 14.57 KylerWoods
 16.48 Lili Martin
 17.63 AMCuber1618
 17.67 Bronku
 26.50 arbivara
 DNF kundani
*3x3x3 *(150)

 7.18 asiahyoo1997
 8.06 Eric Lentzon
 8.97 Ethan Horspool
 9.34 thecubingwizard
 9.57 FastCubeMaster
 9.61 thejerber44
 9.64 speedcuber71
 9.82 TheDubDubJr
 9.93 therubikscombo
 10.04 Elf
 10.12 RCTACameron
 10.15 MattheoDW
 10.16 Carterk
 10.27 DGraciaRubik
 10.36 tdm
 10.44 Dream Cubing
 10.46 turtwig
 10.60 G2013
 10.68 Paarth Chhabra
 10.91 Jscuber
 10.99 Mastercuber04
 11.14 applezfall
 11.14 Shadowjockey
 11.38 papasmurf
 11.41 James Hake
 11.50 Petro Leum
 11.62 Marcus Siu
 11.70 abunickabhi
 11.77 DGCubes
 11.80 Competition Cuber
 11.97 DaniëlKassab1
 12.02 Mcuber5
 12.10 sigalig
 12.19 DhruvA
 12.27 sqAree
 12.27 AidanNoogie
 12.29 ARandomCuber
 12.30 denthebro
 12.33 Moonwink Cuber
 12.35 Corner Twist Cubing
 12.36 ichcubegern
 12.46 ExultantCarn
 12.56 Leo Annett
 12.61 GenTheThief
 12.66 Glomnipotent
 12.69 Ordway Persyn
 12.74 Josh5271
 12.75 Mackenzie Dy
 12.76 OJ Cubing
 12.80 2017LAMB06
 12.90 MCuber
 13.05 CubeStack_Official
 13.17 typo56
 13.19 asacuber
 13.31 Keenan Johnson
 13.48 Underwatercuber
 13.49 2016LAIL01
 13.57 Keroma12
 13.83 LostGent
 13.84 CornerCutter
 13.92 Ianwubby
 13.94 sam596
 13.94 bacyril
 14.09 MaxCubes
 14.28 leomannen
 14.34 Christopher_Cabrera
 14.36 Mikel
 14.50 DumplingMaster
 14.87 João Santos
 14.91 E-Cuber
 15.06 tigermaxi
 15.08 Harkaran
 15.36 buzzteam4
 15.48 [email protected]
 15.48 Aerospry
 15.89 Sixstringcal
 15.91 teboecubes
 16.01 PotatoesAreUs
 16.07 xyzzy
 16.10 d4m1no
 16.33 weatherman223
 16.65 Oatch
 16.74 Zachie Chan
 16.99 speedcube.insta
 17.10 T1_M0
 17.10 Jami Viljanen
 17.27 Bogdan
 17.63 Algy Cuber
 17.71 Moreno van Rooijen
 17.82 Lykos
 17.93 motionglitch
 17.99 Rubiksdude4144
 18.02 cytokid101
 18.11 KylerWoods
 18.23 whatshisbucket
 18.39 NolanDoes2x2
 18.62 [email protected]
 18.66 leudcfa
 18.70 muchacho
 18.85 obatake
 19.56 Sue Doenim
 19.64 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.80 The Blockhead
 19.92 Alea
 21.10 Chenkar
 21.14 Bubbagrub
 21.24 NathanaelCubes
 21.28 Ali161102
 21.30 Nadav Rosett
 21.65 Mikael weiss
 21.72 Woodman567
 21.84 Duncan Bannon
 22.26 Mike Hughey
 22.72 MartinN13
 23.14 redoxxy
 23.20 mathwizard888
 23.22 theos
 23.34 NV35
 23.74 SpartanSailor
 23.77 BJTheUnknown
 24.25 X cuber
 24.40 kumato
 24.46 Petri Krzywacki
 24.68 kprox1994
 24.80 GTregay
 25.07 Thom S.
 25.17 oliviervlcube
 25.75 audiophile121
 25.75 Luke8
 25.84 Lewis
 25.89 CubingRF
 25.96 Justin Miner
 26.39 Luke Messer
 26.75 JL Cubing
 27.81 Nateman564
 27.95 arbivara
 29.26 J2
 30.06 One Wheel
 31.67 dnguyen2204
 33.78 Echidnias
 33.90 tj.k8386
 34.10 Ecuasamurai
 36.12 WillyTheWizard
 37.06 Alex Benham
 37.60 Bart Van Eynde
 38.64 Lili Martin
 39.27 MatsBergsten
 40.95 Bronku
 1:01.76 RyuKagamine
 1:05.26 AMCuber1618
*4x4x4*(102)

 30.20 asiahyoo1997
 34.77 Eric Lentzon
 36.93 Elf
 37.69 thecubingwizard
 37.78 G2013
 38.62 Dream Cubing
 40.09 TheDubDubJr
 40.37 speedcuber71
 40.51 Shadowjockey
 40.76 ichcubegern
 41.03 Ethan Horspool
 42.49 DGraciaRubik
 42.57 turtwig
 42.67 Carterk
 46.45 AidanNoogie
 46.59 DhruvA
 46.59 DGCubes
 47.47 typo56
 48.05 Ordway Persyn
 48.36 xyzzy
 48.42 tdm
 48.44 Mastercuber04
 49.30 Christopher_Cabrera
 49.69 abunickabhi
 50.16 sigalig
 50.44 Keenan Johnson
 50.80 2016LAIL01
 51.28 OJ Cubing
 51.57 Jscuber
 51.87 Mcuber5
 52.76 bacyril
 52.76 Marcus Siu
 54.70 sqAree
 55.22 RCTACameron
 56.02 MCuber
 56.04 leomannen
 56.24 therubikscombo
 56.60 ARandomCuber
 57.10 Ianwubby
 58.25 Underwatercuber
 58.75 Leo Annett
 58.75 Josh5271
 59.06 applezfall
 59.84 papasmurf
 1:00.95 sam596
 1:01.54 James Hake
 1:01.67 2017LAMB06
 1:02.55 Glomnipotent
 1:03.10 Sixstringcal
 1:03.28 d4m1no
 1:03.69 buzzteam4
 1:05.76 T1_M0
 1:07.76 PotatoesAreUs
 1:09.09 Alea
 1:09.80 Mikel
 1:09.86 tigermaxi
 1:11.72 Moonwink Cuber
 1:12.74 Lykos
 1:13.73 leudcfa
 1:14.44 CubeStack_Official
 1:15.08 Bogdan
 1:15.27 The Blockhead
 1:17.17 ExultantCarn
 1:20.50 Mackenzie Dy
 1:22.40 [email protected]
 1:22.76 cytokid101
 1:26.96 One Wheel
 1:27.43 audiophile121
 1:27.60 Bubbagrub
 1:29.45 MartinN13
 1:31.87 LostGent
 1:33.28 Jami Viljanen
 1:33.55 Sue Doenim
 1:34.09 Rubiksdude4144
 1:34.74 teboecubes
 1:37.03 Lewis
 1:38.32 RyuKagamine
 1:40.07 SpartanSailor
 1:40.39 Mike Hughey
 1:40.48 redoxxy
 1:40.85 motionglitch
 1:43.87 KylerWoods
 1:47.37 NathanaelCubes
 1:49.06 Zachie Chan
 1:52.18 Oatch
 1:56.08 Mikael weiss
 1:56.61 GTregay
 1:57.73 Chenkar
 2:06.33 speedcube.insta
 2:10.44 Lili Martin
 2:20.36 Luke8
 2:21.73 oliviervlcube
 2:22.02 kumato
 2:22.70 MatsBergsten
 2:26.05 Nadav Rosett
 2:45.14 X cuber
 2:48.52 J2
 2:51.21 dnguyen2204
 2:55.98 Luke Messer
 3:01.11 Bart Van Eynde
 3:36.32 Bronku
 DNF CornerCutter
*5x5x5*(72)

 54.52 asiahyoo1997
 1:01.93 Dream Cubing
 1:03.11 Eric Lentzon
 1:11.73 ichcubegern
 1:13.42 Isaac Lai
 1:17.20 speedcuber71
 1:18.15 Shadowjockey
 1:18.53 Elf
 1:20.42 thecubingwizard
 1:21.90 G2013
 1:24.02 Carterk
 1:25.06 turtwig
 1:25.12 abunickabhi
 1:25.20 DGCubes
 1:26.45 Keroma12
 1:30.83 sigalig
 1:33.00 DGraciaRubik
 1:34.37 DhruvA
 1:34.38 AidanNoogie
 1:36.63 Ordway Persyn
 1:38.27 bacyril
 1:38.95 typo56
 1:41.10 xyzzy
 1:43.21 Mastercuber04
 1:43.63 Mcuber5
 1:46.42 Marcus Siu
 1:47.40 Keenan Johnson
 1:47.46 tdm
 1:48.32 Corner Twist Cubing
 1:48.90 RCTACameron
 1:49.21 thejerber44
 1:49.32 Sixstringcal
 1:50.35 Glomnipotent
 1:51.21 d4m1no
 1:52.30 Leo Annett
 1:54.06 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:54.15 Selkie
 1:54.37 sqAree
 1:57.13 Paarth Chhabra
 1:59.47 The Blockhead
 1:59.94 T1_M0
 2:01.56 MCuber
 2:02.08 ARandomCuber
 2:02.33 Jscuber
 2:02.34 Josh5271
 2:03.10 Alea
 2:06.51 buzzteam4
 2:07.75 Underwatercuber
 2:07.91 2016LAIL01
 2:08.39 PotatoesAreUs
 2:09.71 OJ Cubing
 2:11.91 Bogdan
 2:14.49 2017LAMB06
 2:34.40 Lykos
 2:34.62 KylerWoods
 2:37.24 Mike Hughey
 2:37.28 Lewis
 2:48.81 One Wheel
 2:49.61 Sue Doenim
 2:50.60 redoxxy
 2:51.10 Moonwink Cuber
 2:52.32 theos
 3:19.26 MatsBergsten
 3:27.73 cytokid101
 3:36.05 [email protected]
 3:56.38 Lili Martin
 4:04.91 speedcube.insta
 4:28.57 GTregay
 7:43.64 Bronku
 DNF applezfall
 DNF Mikel
 DNF sam596
*6x6x6*(41)

 1:53.43 asiahyoo1997
 2:12.60 TheDubDubJr
 2:20.26 Shadowjockey
 2:23.87 thecubingwizard
 2:24.45 Elf
 2:27.25 ichcubegern
 2:43.86 Isaac Lai
 2:47.92 bacyril
 2:48.43 Carterk
 3:03.34 sigalig
 3:05.04 AidanNoogie
 3:12.37 typo56
 3:13.03 xyzzy
 3:13.90 DGCubes
 3:15.29 abunickabhi
 3:37.95 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:38.93 Selkie
 3:39.10 The Blockhead
 3:42.69 thejerber44
 3:46.61 Sixstringcal
 3:47.93 Marcus Siu
 3:51.60 Mcuber5
 3:56.46 PotatoesAreUs
 4:03.81 Mastercuber04
 4:07.64 RCTACameron
 4:10.68 d4m1no
 4:32.58 Bogdan
 4:38.54 Alea
 4:44.56 Lykos
 4:46.96 T1_M0
 4:48.00 Underwatercuber
 4:49.31 One Wheel
 5:06.92 RyuKagamine
 5:15.73 Mike Hughey
 5:37.46 redoxxy
 5:55.12 Jacck
 6:26.00 Sue Doenim
 7:49.33 MatsBergsten
 DNF Ali161102
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF Mikel
*7x7x7*(41)

 2:29.26 Dream Cubing
 2:41.13 asiahyoo1997
 3:01.30 TheDubDubJr
 3:25.35 Shadowjockey
 3:31.78 ichcubegern
 3:42.92 thecubingwizard
 3:46.80 Elf
 3:52.77 TSTwist
 3:57.19 bacyril
 4:23.27 Carterk
 4:28.44 xyzzy
 4:36.11 AidanNoogie
 4:37.82 turtwig
 4:47.34 sigalig
 4:52.65 G2013
 4:55.17 DGCubes
 5:09.24 typo56
 5:18.64 Christopher_Cabrera
 5:31.10 Sixstringcal
 5:35.52 Selkie
 5:36.91 Mastercuber04
 5:47.52 abunickabhi
 5:48.48 The Blockhead
 5:52.64 d4m1no
 7:09.87 RCTACameron
 7:10.39 RyuKagamine
 7:12.54 Alea
 7:17.17 OJ Cubing
 7:23.10 Underwatercuber
 7:23.95 One Wheel
 7:40.19 Lykos
 7:40.88 Jacck
 8:25.91 Lewis
 8:27.92 redoxxy
 8:46.75 Mike Hughey
10:39.25 GTregay
10:47.25 MatsBergsten
 DNF Nateman564
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF Mikel
*3x3 one handed*(104)

 13.85 asiahyoo1997
 13.92 Petro Leum
 15.00 Eric Lentzon
 15.46 Dream Cubing
 16.63 GenTheThief
 17.33 tdm
 17.94 thejerber44
 17.94 ichcubegern
 18.38 DGraciaRubik
 18.51 turtwig
 18.78 TheDubDubJr
 18.82 thecubingwizard
 19.25 Carterk
 19.47 sqAree
 19.74 Jscuber
 19.91 typo56
 19.91 2017LAMB06
 20.32 Neel Gore
 20.57 Mcuber5
 20.98 Elf
 21.08 asacuber
 21.27 2016LAIL01
 21.61 DGCubes
 21.68 RCTACameron
 21.82 Paarth Chhabra
 21.83 Leo Annett
 21.98 papasmurf
 22.63 xyzzy
 22.79 Keroma12
 22.99 DhruvA
 23.00 Shadowjockey
 23.13 abunickabhi
 23.62 sigalig
 23.85 ARandomCuber
 24.16 Christopher_Cabrera
 25.26 ExultantCarn
 25.42 [email protected]
 25.56 AidanNoogie
 26.37 João Santos
 26.87 speedcuber71
 28.12 Sixstringcal
 28.23 Moreno van Rooijen
 28.31 Glomnipotent
 28.71 Bogdan
 28.90 Mastercuber04
 28.96 Alea
 28.97 Josh5271
 29.04 Corner Twist Cubing
 29.54 Marcus Siu
 29.61 Underwatercuber
 29.79 G2013
 30.41 sam596
 30.57 OJ Cubing
 30.94 muchacho
 31.97 Keenan Johnson
 32.81 T1_M0
 33.44 Mikel
 33.59 Lykos
 34.33 tigermaxi
 34.39 MCuber
 35.89 d4m1no
 36.34 buzzteam4
 37.15 The Blockhead
 37.97 bacyril
 38.64 Oatch
 38.68 Jami Viljanen
 39.63 [email protected]
 39.81 Bubbagrub
 39.91 PotatoesAreUs
 40.96 leudcfa
 41.66 Sue Doenim
 42.38 Rubiksdude4144
 43.29 MartinN13
 43.67 DumplingMaster
 44.52 redoxxy
 44.57 RyuKagamine
 45.68 Mikael weiss
 46.30 Mike Hughey
 47.56 KylerWoods
 48.04 teboecubes
 48.50 Moonwink Cuber
 53.23 NolanDoes2x2
 55.66 Lumej
 56.26 speedcube.insta
 56.59 LostGent
 58.01 One Wheel
 1:00.05 Ali161102
 1:00.80 NathanaelCubes
 1:01.11 Jacck
 1:01.14 JL Cubing
 1:04.99 X cuber
 1:05.21 Nadav Rosett
 1:08.89 Ecuasamurai
 1:12.12 kumato
 1:12.94 Thom S.
 1:22.91 Alex Benham
 1:23.67 CubingRF
 1:32.47 SpartanSailor
 1:51.42 dnguyen2204
 1:58.34 Bronku
 1:58.90 Bart Van Eynde
 2:43.83 J2
 3:34.48 MatsBergsten
 DNF therubikscombo
*3x3 with feet*(19)

 1:04.27 Bubbagrub
 1:12.05 redoxxy
 1:15.32 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:22.34 TheDubDubJr
 1:40.81 One Wheel
 1:46.72 Shadowjockey
 1:48.80 typo56
 2:03.57 RCTACameron
 2:07.20 RyuKagamine
 2:15.92 MartinN13
 2:16.50 Eric Lentzon
 2:27.61 ichcubegern
 2:27.95 Lykos
 2:36.52 ARandomCuber
 2:37.73 Sue Doenim
 2:38.55 Sixstringcal
 2:45.65 Underwatercuber
 3:05.61 OJ Cubing
 3:11.64 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(65)

 3.58 DhruvA
 4.54 CubingRF
 5.11 Carterk
 5.12 thecubingwizard
 7.32 [email protected]
 8.25 asacuber
 8.97 turtwig
 9.60 applezfall
 9.70 TheDubDubJr
 12.38 leomannen
 13.22 RCTACameron
 14.37 Neel Gore
 14.89 Underwatercuber
 14.90 asiahyoo1997
 15.45 Competition Cuber
 17.24 abunickabhi
 19.52 sigalig
 19.63 Lykos
 20.65 Dream Cubing
 20.70 OJ Cubing
 25.20 typo56
 25.37 Mikel
 25.44 Killernerd24
 25.49 DGCubes
 25.84 T1_M0
 27.34 Mike Hughey
 27.78 ichcubegern
 28.24 Marcus Siu
 28.66 MartinN13
 28.99 Elf
 31.43 MatsBergsten
 31.83 tdm
 32.39 Oatch
 33.34 DGraciaRubik
 34.98 Shadowjockey
 35.39 whatshisbucket
 35.85 AidanNoogie
 36.03 Christopher_Cabrera
 36.80 xyzzy
 42.88 bacyril
 42.99 Luke Messer
 44.93 2017LAMB06
 46.03 redoxxy
 46.36 Mcuber5
 53.36 leudcfa
 53.48 Bogdan
 56.89 Bubbagrub
 1:00.54 Jacck
 1:03.04 papasmurf
 1:10.41 Sixstringcal
 1:14.53 SpartanSailor
 1:14.58 buzzteam4
 1:26.30 Josh5271
 1:34.33 RyuKagamine
 2:23.88 Rubiksdude4144
 2:36.68 Mikael weiss
 2:47.11 AMCuber1618
 2:48.34 Justin Miner
 3:29.83 MCuber
 DNF thejerber44
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF Sue Doenim
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
 DNF ExultantCarn
 DNF G2013
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(48)

 24.43 Neel Gore
 28.60 pinser
 29.75 G2013
 30.18 sigalig
 32.65 ican97
 34.00 abunickabhi
 46.07 Carterk
 46.17 Underwatercuber
 47.40 OJ Cubing
 48.70 T1_M0
 1:00.71 Killernerd24
 1:01.85 Mikel
 1:02.39 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:06.88 typo56
 1:15.44 obatake
 1:16.02 Lykos
 1:16.63 Elf
 1:17.04 MatsBergsten
 1:29.49 DGCubes
 1:41.09 turtwig
 1:41.23 tdm
 1:41.93 Dream Cubing
 1:46.37 DGraciaRubik
 1:53.75 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:57.26 redoxxy
 2:00.22 ichcubegern
 2:04.87 Mike Hughey
 2:27.85 bacyril
 2:30.02 thecubingwizard
 2:36.89 papasmurf
 2:45.53 Sixstringcal
 2:49.33 Mcuber5
 2:51.90 Luke Messer
 3:13.64 Jacck
 3:38.38 Bogdan
 3:52.14 RCTACameron
 4:45.78 Oatch
 4:58.35 RyuKagamine
 6:21.62 buzzteam4
 6:25.41 MCuber
 7:53.20 SpartanSailor
 DNF xyzzy
 DNF Justin Miner
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF Mikael weiss
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF Selkie
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(18)

 2:33.35 sigalig
 2:45.14 Neel Gore
 2:46.06 abunickabhi
 3:17.20 Killernerd24
 4:08.47 Carterk
 5:20.96 T1_M0
 6:10.60 Mike Hughey
 6:24.02 MatsBergsten
 8:29.31 typo56
10:13.64 Jacck
11:03.20 redoxxy
 DNF Lykos
 DNF Underwatercuber
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF pinser
 DNF Dream Cubing
 DNF G2013
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(15)

 5:41.56 sigalig
 5:42.27 abunickabhi
 6:43.52 pinser
 8:03.23 Killernerd24
14:32.01 MatsBergsten
15:44.82 Mike Hughey
17:16.36 Jacck
20:21.38 typo56
 DNF Lykos
 DNF Underwatercuber
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF Dream Cubing
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF G2013
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(8)

25:58.99 MatsBergsten
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Underwatercuber
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(4)

 DNF Underwatercuber
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(23)

33/42 (60:00)  kamilprzyb
15/17 (55:04)  Carterk
13/15 (54:03)  Deri Nata Wijaya
16/22 (60:00)  Killernerd24
13/17 (56:47)  Lykos
6/6 (23:13)  typo56
8/10 (42:20)  Mike Hughey
24/42 (60:00)  sigalig
7/9 (40:22)  MatsBergsten
5/6 (52:43)  Mastercuber04
3/3 (21:35)  Bubbagrub
2/2 ( 4:58)  Mikel
2/2 ( 5:23)  Elf
2/2 ( 6:47)  Sixstringcal
2/3 (27:46)  DhruvA
 DNF Underwatercuber
 DNF SpartanSailor
 DNF Josh5271
 DNF MCuber
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF G2013
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF the super cuber
*3x3 Match the scramble*(39)

 26.93 G2013
 43.68 TheDubDubJr
 44.58 tdm
 44.91 bacyril
 52.53 thecubingwizard
 54.09 speedcuber71
 57.47 Elf
 58.68 DGCubes
 1:05.54 ichcubegern
 1:07.03 Mike Hughey
 1:07.76 Underwatercuber
 1:11.33 Bogdan
 1:11.47 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:15.01 T1_M0
 1:21.66 Josh5271
 1:25.24 typo56
 1:26.68 abunickabhi
 1:28.50 Shadowjockey
 1:28.71 Keenan Johnson
 1:39.37 Marcus Siu
 1:40.28 The Blockhead
 1:42.15 Jacck
 1:49.01 MCuber
 1:52.31 d4m1no
 2:10.34 Lykos
 2:16.28 AidanNoogie
 2:24.80 RCTACameron
 2:27.65 Sixstringcal
 2:41.77 MatsBergsten
 2:47.17 Jami Viljanen
 3:11.26 Glomnipotent
 3:41.36 Rubiksdude4144
 4:35.79 SpartanSailor
 5:50.40 J2
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF kumato
 DNF sigalig
 DNF MartinN13
 DNF Mikel
*2-3-4 Relay*(77)

 47.42 thecubingwizard
 47.59 asiahyoo1997
 50.32 G2013
 51.41 Elf
 53.99 turtwig
 54.89 TheDubDubJr
 57.35 tdm
 58.20 typo56
 59.42 DGraciaRubik
 59.56 AidanNoogie
 59.95 DGCubes
 1:01.55 Dream Cubing
 1:03.01 Shadowjockey
 1:03.41 ichcubegern
 1:04.02 speedcuber71
 1:04.44 Underwatercuber
 1:05.95 Mastercuber04
 1:08.43 abunickabhi
 1:09.87 Marcus Siu
 1:09.89 OJ Cubing
 1:10.75 MCuber
 1:11.05 RCTACameron
 1:13.49 bacyril
 1:14.00 Mcuber5
 1:14.99 Ordway Persyn
 1:15.65 T1_M0
 1:15.97 DhruvA
 1:16.33 2017LAMB06
 1:16.39 CornerCutter
 1:16.96 Josh5271
 1:18.74 xyzzy
 1:19.86 Jscuber
 1:19.91 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:20.17 d4m1no
 1:22.05 Sixstringcal
 1:25.00 tigermaxi
 1:25.85 buzzteam4
 1:30.41 Glomnipotent
 1:30.62 Keenan Johnson
 1:33.88 Mikel
 1:36.19 Moonwink Cuber
 1:36.60 ARandomCuber
 1:37.95 Alea
 1:43.52 The Blockhead
 1:43.70 Bogdan
 1:44.33 ExultantCarn
 1:47.23 Bubbagrub
 1:52.73 leudcfa
 1:55.91 cytokid101
 1:56.14 Mackenzie Dy
 1:56.95 KylerWoods
 1:57.30 Lykos
 1:57.89 MartinN13
 1:58.88 Oatch
 2:02.98 Mike Hughey
 2:04.03 Sue Doenim
 2:05.35 SpartanSailor
 2:06.72 CubeStack_Official
 2:09.32 redoxxy
 2:11.53 One Wheel
 2:11.53 Chenkar
 2:11.78 NathanaelCubes
 2:19.09 Lewis
 2:28.01 speedcube.insta
 2:31.15 kumato
 2:36.35 NolanDoes2x2
 2:40.65 oliviervlcube
 2:44.43 Lumej
 2:50.92 MatsBergsten
 2:57.29 GTregay
 3:15.22 Justin Miner
 3:27.96 Nadav Rosett
 3:35.40 Luke Messer
 3:39.96 J2
 3:57.14 Bart Van Eynde
 4:03.05 Bronku
 5:36.61 dnguyen2204
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(54)

 1:48.24 asiahyoo1997
 1:59.57 Dream Cubing
 2:15.81 thecubingwizard
 2:17.73 ichcubegern
 2:18.44 Elf
 2:19.74 Shadowjockey
 2:23.07 G2013
 2:30.22 DGCubes
 2:37.93 typo56
 2:38.21 AidanNoogie
 2:40.49 abunickabhi
 2:44.65 tdm
 2:45.85 Mcuber5
 2:53.36 bacyril
 2:53.55 Ordway Persyn
 2:58.27 DhruvA
 3:00.26 xyzzy
 3:03.53 Marcus Siu
 3:07.85 OJ Cubing
 3:08.19 Keenan Johnson
 3:10.02 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:17.33 buzzteam4
 3:17.33 d4m1no
 3:18.80 RCTACameron
 3:25.94 T1_M0
 3:28.83 The Blockhead
 3:29.51 2017LAMB06
 3:29.84 Corner Twist Cubing
 3:29.97 Glomnipotent
 3:32.34 Sixstringcal
 3:32.99 Underwatercuber
 3:38.39 ARandomCuber
 3:40.45 MCuber
 3:47.40 Alea
 4:00.47 Bogdan
 4:14.45 Lykos
 4:17.37 Jscuber
 4:25.87 Moonwink Cuber
 4:38.14 Mike Hughey
 4:40.11 KylerWoods
 4:47.20 Mikel
 5:03.60 Lewis
 5:04.46 One Wheel
 5:11.76 redoxxy
 5:41.91 cytokid101
 5:57.14 Jacck
 6:09.68 NathanaelCubes
 6:15.12 Lumej
 6:16.34 MatsBergsten
 6:30.58 speedcube.insta
 6:54.69 GTregay
 7:46.41 kumato
10:01.34 MartinN13
10:08.54 Bronku
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(27)

 4:27.27 Elf
 4:29.57 thecubingwizard
 4:48.13 Shadowjockey
 5:00.88 ichcubegern
 5:36.25 DGCubes
 5:48.01 bacyril
 5:52.92 AidanNoogie
 5:59.34 abunickabhi
 6:09.07 typo56
 6:51.78 Christopher_Cabrera
 6:55.31 Marcus Siu
 7:10.58 RCTACameron
 7:25.22 The Blockhead
 7:30.24 d4m1no
 7:47.42 T1_M0
 7:49.45 Sixstringcal
 7:49.90 Alea
 7:56.47 ARandomCuber
 7:56.50 xyzzy
 8:11.67 OJ Cubing
 8:43.03 Underwatercuber
 9:18.98 Lykos
 9:34.51 Mike Hughey
11:19.80 One Wheel
11:30.56 Lewis
12:19.88 redoxxy
13:21.94 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)

 8:08.51 ichcubegern
 8:22.65 thecubingwizard
 8:23.88 Elf
 8:47.18 Shadowjockey
 9:58.97 bacyril
10:28.35 DGCubes
11:05.72 typo56
11:37.87 abunickabhi
11:45.54 Christopher_Cabrera
12:09.37 Sixstringcal
13:49.21 Alea
14:16.29 The Blockhead
15:27.26 OJ Cubing
16:39.99 ARandomCuber
16:40.71 Mike Hughey
17:54.37 Lykos
18:19.55 Lewis
18:33.98 One Wheel
19:08.89 Underwatercuber
21:09.99 redoxxy
24:17.42 MatsBergsten
*MiniGuildford*(24)

 4:35.69 Elf
 5:02.91 Shadowjockey
 5:11.58 ichcubegern
 5:16.60 DGCubes
 5:49.84 DhruvA
 6:03.65 AidanNoogie
 6:06.47 typo56
 6:27.41 bacyril
 6:31.96 Christopher_Cabrera
 6:42.32 Marcus Siu
 6:58.66 MCuber
 7:13.11 Underwatercuber
 7:16.19 Sixstringcal
 7:16.97 ARandomCuber
 7:22.23 OJ Cubing
 7:50.86 T1_M0
 8:41.93 buzzteam4
10:01.98 Mike Hughey
10:10.84 Sue Doenim
10:21.46 Lewis
10:22.78 Lykos
12:00.21 redoxxy
13:13.15 MartinN13
13:43.20 Jacck
*Kilominx*(23)

 26.42 TheDubDubJr
 33.99 Elf
 36.96 ichcubegern
 38.20 Christopher_Cabrera
 38.38 AidanNoogie
 40.79 Josh5271
 41.06 Shadowjockey
 41.80 bacyril
 42.70 Leo Annett
 49.90 ARandomCuber
 52.07 Lewis
 1:04.30 Sixstringcal
 1:06.31 sigalig
 1:14.56 typo56
 1:16.56 T1_M0
 1:26.07 Mike Hughey
 1:45.27 Lykos
 1:52.67 Justin Miner
 1:59.71 Luke Messer
 2:37.87 SpartanSailor
 DNF Underwatercuber
 DNF Nateman564
 DNF CornerCutter
*Skewb*(91)

 2.33 Carterk
 2.36 MattheoDW
 3.96 applezfall
 4.12 asacuber
 4.18 DhruvA
 4.38 João Santos
 4.58 TheDubDubJr
 4.72 typo56
 4.83 Metallic Silver
 5.10 Shadowjockey
 5.14 2016LAIL01
 5.43 therubikscombo
 5.51 Dream Cubing
 5.55 Marcus Siu
 5.57 Josh5271
 5.58 Corner Twist Cubing
 5.73 thecubingwizard
 5.73 ichcubegern
 5.78 [email protected]
 5.81 [email protected]
 5.84 Elf
 5.91 DGraciaRubik
 5.92 TipsterTrickster
 6.01 thejerber44
 6.19 leomannen
 6.46 DGCubes
 6.80 oliviervlcube
 7.24 Rubiksdude4144
 7.26 CornerCutter
 7.32 Bubbagrub
 7.38 AidanNoogie
 7.40 bacyril
 7.50 weatherman223
 7.53 BJTheUnknown
 7.61 sam596
 7.70 leudcfa
 7.74 MartinN13
 7.78 speedcuber71
 8.01 Sixstringcal
 8.05 2017LAMB06
 8.36 sqAree
 8.36 NolanDoes2x2
 8.47 tigermaxi
 8.64 MCuber
 8.70 Paarth Chhabra
 8.74 YY
 8.78 ARandomCuber
 8.87 Bogdan
 8.98 Christopher_Cabrera
 9.17 buzzteam4
 9.47 Mcuber5
 9.61 Underwatercuber
 9.72 xyzzy
 9.74 Mackenzie Dy
 9.99 Lykos
 10.05 T1_M0
 10.53 The Blockhead
 10.59 theos
 10.60 whatshisbucket
 10.61 Jami Viljanen
 10.98 SpartanSailor
 11.15 teboecubes
 11.57 Moreno van Rooijen
 11.57 Moonwink Cuber
 11.71 Alea
 11.71 Algy Cuber
 12.01 OJ Cubing
 12.15 Lewis
 12.16 RCTACameron
 12.44 Mikel
 12.80 G2013
 12.83 Justin Miner
 12.93 JL Cubing
 13.59 DumplingMaster
 13.68 sigalig
 14.20 Ianwubby
 14.25 Sue Doenim
 14.26 PotatoesAreUs
 14.31 X cuber
 14.46 Nadav Rosett
 14.55 J2
 15.27 Ali161102
 15.57 redoxxy
 15.72 Mikael weiss
 17.53 Mike Hughey
 19.04 NathanaelCubes
 26.24 ExultantCarn
 26.54 LostGent
 31.35 MatsBergsten
 32.28 Echidnias
 34.12 Jacck
*Clock*(42)

 6.72 Underwatercuber
 6.90 sam596
 7.21 MattheoDW
 7.97 ARandomCuber
 8.61 TheDubDubJr
 10.16 PotatoesAreUs
 10.31 MartinN13
 10.35 MCuber
 10.85 T1_M0
 11.24 redoxxy
 11.52 Mikel
 11.58 Mcuber5
 12.10 G2013
 12.80 Shadowjockey
 13.05 buzzteam4
 13.26 typo56
 13.77 Christopher_Cabrera
 14.74 Lykos
 14.93 bacyril
 15.15 OJ Cubing
 15.87 therubikscombo
 16.24 The Blockhead
 16.72 Elf
 17.13 thecubingwizard
 17.17 Marcus Siu
 17.17 DGCubes
 18.72 speedcuber71
 20.20 DhruvA
 20.90 Sixstringcal
 21.23 ichcubegern
 21.23 RyuKagamine
 21.27 Lewis
 21.42 Mike Hughey
 22.09 sigalig
 22.84 2017LAMB06
 23.00 João Santos
 27.70 [email protected]
 30.37 Alea
 31.02 AidanNoogie
 39.45 Sue Doenim
 55.79 Mikael weiss
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*Pyraminx*(95)

 2.76 applezfall
 3.21 RobinCube
 3.24 DGCubes
 3.63 FastCubeMaster
 3.71 DaniëlKassab1
 3.74 thecubingwizard
 4.00 2016LAIL01
 4.12 CornerCutter
 4.28 oliviervlcube
 4.38 T1_M0
 4.49 TheDubDubJr
 4.65 MattheoDW
 4.84 typo56
 5.05 bacyril
 5.05 Christopher_Cabrera
 5.18 DGraciaRubik
 5.29 Elf
 5.34 E-Cuber
 5.45 MCuber
 5.54 G2013
 5.87 MartinN13
 5.90 DhruvA
 5.96 Shadowjockey
 5.97 Ordway Persyn
 5.99 ichcubegern
 6.28 Lewis
 6.47 asiahyoo1997
 6.78 therubikscombo
 7.17 X cuber
 7.18 [email protected]
 7.20 Marcus Siu
 7.24 [email protected]
 7.33 Mcuber5
 7.34 Jami Viljanen
 7.42 redoxxy
 7.53 Ianwubby
 7.54 Paarth Chhabra
 7.69 RCTACameron
 7.78 NathanaelCubes
 7.81 NolanDoes2x2
 8.02 Josh5271
 8.22 Rubiksdude4144
 8.37 Corner Twist Cubing
 8.53 Moonwink Cuber
 8.69 Jscuber
 8.70 sqAree
 8.78 tigermaxi
 8.94 weatherman223
 8.95 Algy Cuber
 9.07 Alea
 9.13 sam596
 9.25 AidanNoogie
 9.29 YY
 9.32 Justin Miner
 9.36 ExultantCarn
 9.49 ARandomCuber
 9.50 Duncan Bannon
 9.55 buzzteam4
 9.55 Moreno van Rooijen
 9.59 Underwatercuber
 9.64 Lykos
 9.64 sigalig
 10.08 2017LAMB06
 10.21 Nadav Rosett
 10.25 speedcuber71
 10.38 Oatch
 11.12 teboecubes
 11.15 kumato
 11.71 Luke8
 12.03 Sue Doenim
 12.41 CubeStack_Official
 12.74 Mike Hughey
 13.06 Sixstringcal
 13.06 CubingRF
 13.19 Ali161102
 13.21 Echidnias
 14.09 PotatoesAreUs
 14.36 Bubbagrub
 14.53 theos
 14.69 Jacck
 14.98 J2
 15.09 Mikael weiss
 16.20 d4m1no
 17.05 OJ Cubing
 17.52 JL Cubing
 17.63 LostGent
 18.17 Alex Benham
 21.01 Ecuasamurai
 21.43 AMCuber1618
 21.57 speedcube.insta
 24.16 GTregay
 27.57 dnguyen2204
 36.35 SpartanSailor
 43.05 MatsBergsten
 DNF João Santos
*Megaminx*(53)

 51.36 Isaac Lai
 52.80 Elf
 58.13 thecubingwizard
 59.83 asiahyoo1997
 1:00.57 TSTwist
 1:07.24 GenTheThief
 1:07.73 CubeStack_Official
 1:11.30 AidanNoogie
 1:16.21 DhruvA
 1:16.40 DGCubes
 1:17.06 Shadowjockey
 1:22.59 ichcubegern
 1:28.63 Josh5271
 1:29.36 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:33.61 whatshisbucket
 1:35.76 Mcuber5
 1:35.83 bacyril
 1:36.11 xyzzy
 1:37.99 ARandomCuber
 1:42.34 typo56
 1:43.40 asacuber
 1:47.37 G2013
 1:49.28 2016LAIL01
 1:49.45 Kit Clement
 1:51.74 MCuber
 1:54.15 Sixstringcal
 1:55.63 thejerber44
 1:58.64 The Blockhead
 2:00.62 speedcuber71
 2:01.57 Keroma12
 2:06.13 papasmurf
 2:07.07 sigalig
 2:07.85 Alea
 2:07.91 Lewis
 2:08.31 T1_M0
 2:11.33 Bogdan
 2:11.75 buzzteam4
 2:11.90 OJ Cubing
 2:12.62 Marcus Siu
 2:13.46 Selkie
 2:17.80 Sue Doenim
 2:26.20 GTregay
 2:35.99 Underwatercuber
 2:45.67 redoxxy
 2:49.95 Mike Hughey
 2:50.65 Thom S.
 2:54.81 Lykos
 3:11.60 RCTACameron
 3:18.34 kumato
 3:41.63 One Wheel
 3:44.95 cytokid101
 5:00.96 J2
 8:28.60 SpartanSailor
*Square-1*(64)

 9.41 Sixstringcal
 9.97 thecubingwizard
 11.53 Marcus Siu
 11.86 Isaac Lai
 12.07 speedcuber71
 12.86 ichcubegern
 12.86 Shadowjockey
 12.93 DGraciaRubik
 13.44 therubikscombo
 14.04 obatake
 15.33 sigalig
 15.61 MattheoDW
 15.74 typo56
 16.28 applezfall
 16.29 James Hake
 16.74 TheDubDubJr
 18.05 AidanNoogie
 19.02 leomannen
 19.12 DGCubes
 20.89 Josh5271
 21.17 DhruvA
 21.31 Thom S.
 22.04 papasmurf
 22.93 asacuber
 23.35 T1_M0
 23.42 bacyril
 24.05 Leo Annett
 24.37 Christopher_Cabrera
 27.13 2017LAMB06
 28.60 Mcuber5
 29.20 sqAree
 29.90 Elf
 31.93 MartinN13
 33.60 G2013
 33.79 MCuber
 33.86 Corner Twist Cubing
 36.01 buzzteam4
 36.36 OJ Cubing
 37.10 Underwatercuber
 38.36 Algy Cuber
 41.28 Mike Hughey
 41.54 sam596
 42.22 Bogdan
 43.40 The Blockhead
 44.44 Paarth Chhabra
 44.46 Bubbagrub
 45.75 weatherman223
 46.01 Jami Viljanen
 47.38 Lewis
 47.46 JL Cubing
 48.06 ARandomCuber
 48.82 Rubiksdude4144
 50.21 leudcfa
 50.86 Mikel
 50.86 RyuKagamine
 54.56 redoxxy
 1:04.45 Alea
 1:19.18 Lykos
 1:27.08 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:30.35 teboecubes
 1:31.63 Jacck
 1:54.82 speedcube.insta
 2:12.03 Chenkar
 DNF CornerCutter
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(30)

26 okayama
28 Bogdan
29 Killernerd24
30 DGCubes
32 Jacck
33 Christopher_Cabrera
33 T1_M0
34 thejerber44
34 Sue Doenim
36 Shadowjockey
36 theos
37 Mike Hughey
38 Lykos
38 Underwatercuber
40 Sixstringcal
40 arbivara
41 RCTACameron
42 2017LAMB06
45 typo56
47 Rubiksdude4144
50 redoxxy
51 ichcubegern
58 NathanaelCubes
62 dnguyen2204
62 MartinN13
DNF  AMCuber1618
DNF  MCuber
DNF  Luke Messer
DNF  Bubbagrub
DNF  Lili Martin

*Contest results*

1268 thecubingwizard
1258 Elf
1246 typo56
1229 ichcubegern
1216 Shadowjockey
1163 DGCubes
1054 TheDubDubJr
1013 Christopher_Cabrera
989 asiahyoo1997
976 G2013
976 AidanNoogie
971 DhruvA
970 bacyril
919 Marcus Siu
918 Sixstringcal
910 sigalig
900 Underwatercuber
894 Carterk
893 T1_M0
872 DGraciaRubik
870 RCTACameron
861 Dream Cubing
846 Mcuber5
824 abunickabhi
803 speedcuber71
753 OJ Cubing
740 Josh5271
739 turtwig
738 tdm
732 MCuber
691 Lykos
686 ARandomCuber
661 2017LAMB06
648 xyzzy
645 applezfall
610 Mike Hughey
594 Jscuber
592 2016LAIL01
588 Eric Lentzon
582 therubikscombo
577 sqAree
576 buzzteam4
560 Bogdan
559 Mastercuber04
553 MattheoDW
548 asacuber
546 The Blockhead
542 thejerber44
524 Ordway Persyn
521 MartinN13
513 Mikel
511 redoxxy
505 Paarth Chhabra
505 Corner Twist Cubing
492 papasmurf
484 Keenan Johnson
475 Alea
468 leomannen
466 sam596
453 Moonwink Cuber
445 [email protected]
427 ExultantCarn
423 d4m1no
405 [email protected]
401 Glomnipotent
400 CornerCutter
397 Bubbagrub
392 tigermaxi
387 Rubiksdude4144
367 Lewis
362 Leo Annett
352 leudcfa
351 PotatoesAreUs
349 Neel Gore
348 Ethan Horspool
344 Jami Viljanen
339 João Santos
337 Sue Doenim
335 Oatch
329 MatsBergsten
324 DaniëlKassab1
311 Mackenzie Dy
306 CubeStack_Official
302 Competition Cuber
292 weatherman223
286 Algy Cuber
286 Ianwubby
282 NolanDoes2x2
279 teboecubes
275 Moreno van Rooijen
270 oliviervlcube
267 Keroma12
266 GenTheThief
260 NathanaelCubes
253 Jacck
246 whatshisbucket
244 James Hake
244 SpartanSailor
243 FastCubeMaster
242 Killernerd24
236 Isaac Lai
235 Petro Leum
233 E-Cuber
226 LostGent
226 One Wheel
219 RyuKagamine
197 Mikael weiss
195 speedcube.insta
193 cytokid101
193 KylerWoods
187 CubingRF
185 DumplingMaster
179 RobinCube
177 Nadav Rosett
168 Deri Nata Wijaya
167 kumato
165 theos
155 obatake
151 Ali161102
145 X cuber
141 Duncan Bannon
140 Justin Miner
139 motionglitch
134 JL Cubing
130 BJTheUnknown
125 Selkie
125 Luke Messer
124 Chenkar
122 GTregay
116 denthebro
110 muchacho
109 J2
101 Thom S.
100 Luke8
94 TSTwist
94 Zachie Chan
92 YY
90 MaxCubes
90 pinser
87 audiophile121
84 Metallic Silver
82 Harkaran
80 Aerospry
80 PyraMaster
78 dnguyen2204
70 TipsterTrickster
67 Alex Benham
59 Lumej
59 Lili Martin
59 Ecuasamurai
58 Echidnias
52 ican97
49 kamilprzyb
48 arbivara
48 tj.k8386
48 AMCuber1618
44 Bart Van Eynde
43 Woodman567
43 Bronku
40 okayama
38 mathwizard888
36 NV35
34 Kit Clement
31 Petri Krzywacki
31 Alex R
30 kprox1994
30 Nateman564
27 WillyTheWizard
20 FireCuber
11 the super cuber
3 kundani


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Feb 6, 2018)

Fingers crossed, i really want to win the gift card this time (i don't compete just for that i love the weekly comp and promote it everywhere haha)
Need some stickers so baaaad!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 6, 2018)

Oooh, it is time for the Gift Card Lottery, I almost forgot .
This time it is 171 lottery tickets in a deep deep urn. A giant is shaking it
vigorously, we hope it will not break....

OK, then a little dwarf is lifted by the giant, dipped down the whole of him
in the urn. Then up he goes with a scarlet lottery ticket in his hand.

With a raspy voice he reads uuussssixxxtiiiinnnn

The judge says that means number 16. Now we know. And who is that this time???
*SIGALIG!!!*
*Congratulations!*


----------



## Jacck (Feb 6, 2018)

Double-like here!
a) for the detailed description of the procedure
b) and the winner


----------

